# TWH Mare



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Commands Special Spirit.
This is my 14 yr old TWH mare. 
She is 16hh.
She is still in the weight gaining process (I got her at a sale, she was skin and bones).
Let me know what you think!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like she has a bit of a long back (and maybe a little swayback starting? Could just need weight and muscle in her topline, though). Her shoulder is pretty decent and she's got good bone in her legs. Looks like she's toes out a bit in the front, too. She's got a pretty face, but she looks like she's got a bit of an attitude. lol Can't wait to see her fleshed out.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Looks like she has a bit of a long back (and maybe a little swayback starting? Could just need weight and muscle in her topline, though). Her shoulder is pretty decent and she's got good bone in her legs. Looks like she's toes out a bit in the front, too. She's got a pretty face, but she looks like she's got a bit of an attitude. lol Can't wait to see her fleshed out.


I think she may just need a bit more filling out on her back. We will see though. And yes she has one heck of an attitude LOL she definitely doesn't act 14 haha. Thanks for your help! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's long backed for sure. She needs to see a farrier.

How long have you had her?


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> She's long backed for sure. She needs to see a farrier.
> 
> How long have you had her?



I've had her 7or8 months. And the farrier was out here 3 weeks ago, Katie is due for another trimming . Is it bad for her to be long backed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

is there anything else wrong with her?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would be looking for a new farrier then. It's not just that she needs a trim - the angles in her feet are really wrong looking.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What Chiilaa said. What are you feeding her? I would expect that she would have more eight on her if she was skin and bones, and the length of time you have had her.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

She had a problem over the summer. The vet said she was "sweating all her weight off" I put her on senior feed (very said to try it) that didn't help. So now I have her on a local dry feed. It's higher in protein and she has gained the weight fast with this feed. And the farrier said the odd angles are because of her previous owner. They showed her in those pads. She had an indention in her hooves from the strap they put around the gives to tighten...sorry I don't know what it's called.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Hooves * not gives.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Then I assume that the farrier has a long term plan to slowly bring her feet back to the correct angles?


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes ma'am she does. Does her having a long back mean anything bad?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Brittanybrewski said:


> Yes ma'am she does. Does her having a long back mean anything bad?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Long generally means weaker. Just like a board that is longer can't support as much weight for as long if it isn't thick enough, so a longer back will break down more quickly if it isn't supported well. Strengthening the muscles of her back will help keep it in shape better and help it not to break down so quickly. I know one exercise for building strength in the back (especially in a longer back) is backing up hills. 

This is what can happen to a long back if it isn't properly supported. This is Candy, a 21yo quarter horse who was a broodmare most of her life. I don't know her entire history, but I know she was also used as a polo pony, trail horse, and sometime Girl Scout horse camp horse (where this pic was taken). We had to put two pads on her (one with built up withers) because they didn't make a built up pad thick enough to bring the saddle off her withers (at least not without going into serious money the owners didn't want to spend on an old, worn out horse).


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

That pic of Candy is terrifying


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Misty'sGirl said:


> That pic of Candy is terrifying


Yeah, it is. None of the wranglers would ride her because of her back. We felt so bad for the poor girl. Luckily, she was one of the few horses we never needed to school, so we didn't have to worry about anyone bigger than one of the 40-50lbs girls riding her. She was sweet with the girls, but definitely the boss mare of our little herd. I have one pic of her being ridden by one of the girls, but it's really difficult to see. She's on the right and you can see how much lower the girl and the saddle are sitting than her butt or withers.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh gosh poor candy.
She's still pretty even with her back like that though.
I will start backing up hills with her, is there any other things I can do to help with her back? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You might want to start a thread in the Horse Health forum about strengthening her back. I honestly can't remember any of the other exercises. Sorry!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

How much of what and how often is she getting fed? She looks like she can really use more eight and muscle tone. If the feed isn't good, that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

It's a quality feed made by a local farm. All the "horse people" around here use it. Its what made her gain almost all her weight back in 4 months. She gets feed twice a day with 1 and a half scoops per feeding and access to fescue hay. If I am not feeding her rite please let me know so I can make the necessary changes  she is my first horse so I'm still learning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's good you want to learn. 


Feeds need to be weighed for feeding, not by the scoop.

If you could find out what is in the horse feed that would help a lot.


----------

